# How old are you?



## nitefly (Feb 25, 2006)

Just wondering what age groups we have here..

I am 15! :thumbup:


----------



## Mansi (Feb 25, 2006)

21 here


----------



## santino (Feb 25, 2006)

19 (actually 20 - in march)


----------



## markc (Feb 25, 2006)

38


----------



## 'Daniel' (Feb 25, 2006)

I imagine santino to be really old as he used to have Marlon Brando as his avatar And I imagined him to look like that (as you do at least I do anyway).

I'm 17.


----------



## bace (Feb 25, 2006)

13


----------



## jocose (Feb 25, 2006)

too old to say I'm young and too young to say I'm old!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2006)

15 too :thumbup:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 25, 2006)

20


----------



## Arch (Feb 25, 2006)

29..... and starting to feel old :cry:


----------



## Corry (Feb 25, 2006)

23, but I act 12.  :mrgreen:


----------



## omeletteman (Feb 25, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> I imagine santino to be really old as he used to have Marlon Brando as his avatar And I imagined him to look like that (as you do at least I do anyway).



I always thought that too... oops, sorry santino.

I'm 20, almost 21.


----------



## santino (Feb 25, 2006)

no problem folks, sometimes I feel really old :mrgreen:  (but not as old as Brando is, he's unfortunately already dead)


----------



## Aoide (Feb 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 29..... and starting to feel old :cry:



I know how you feel.

33


----------



## woodsac (Feb 25, 2006)

An already old 33


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 25, 2006)

I'll be turnin 30 in June ale:


----------



## Alison (Feb 25, 2006)

Aoide said:
			
		

> I know how you feel.
> 
> 33



Me three....just turned 27. :er:


----------



## joyride (Feb 25, 2006)

22


----------



## bethany138 (Feb 25, 2006)

21


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 25, 2006)

santino said:
			
		

> 19 (actually 20 - in march)



  same here  exactly...


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 25, 2006)

16 over 40! That makes me the Senior around here!   

But I feel about 40-ish. Honest!


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Feb 25, 2006)

Just turned 35 on Feb 8th!


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> 16 over 40! That makes me the Senior around here!
> 
> But I feel about 40-ish. Honest!



heh... and I feel as somebody about 24...


----------



## nvr2low (Feb 25, 2006)

26 in a little more than a month


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'll turn 30 in April


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 25, 2006)

I turned 30 last October.


----------



## bantor (Feb 25, 2006)

19


----------



## wolfepakt (Feb 25, 2006)

i turned 30 in Jan ( I share my bday with core_17's boyfriend erik)


----------



## Lesjordans (Feb 25, 2006)

Im 14


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Feb 25, 2006)

37 frackin years old...


----------



## jocose (Feb 25, 2006)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> 37 frackin years old...




nice use of Battlestar Galactica cursing!


----------



## diGIgirl (Feb 25, 2006)

26 big ones!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Feb 25, 2006)

19!


----------



## DestinDave (Feb 25, 2006)

Thirty-something...

Actually thirty-twenty-one!

Mitica - man it's lonely up here, huh?


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 25, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> 13




I'm 18


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 25, 2006)

DestinDave said:
			
		

> Thirty-something...
> 
> Actually thirty-twenty-one!
> 
> Mitica - man it's lonely up here, huh?



Just have patience. We'll all catch up some day


----------



## madambaster (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm 16. :meh:


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 25, 2006)

i'm 17, 18 in august


----------



## Islair (Feb 25, 2006)

30....the years snuck up on me really quick.


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 25, 2006)

Old enough to know better but too young to care. 

36


----------



## Glassjaw (Feb 25, 2006)

15 here.


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 25, 2006)

get a number in your head
double it
add 100
divide it by 2
subtract 'your' number from the number you got after your division = my age


----------



## df3photo (Feb 25, 2006)

27...28 tooo soon...i act like 12 and wish i was 17...just befor the bills and troubles started.... so enjoy being young(er)...


----------



## panzershreck (Feb 26, 2006)

20


----------



## JonK (Feb 26, 2006)

42...but last year somebody mistook me for one of the students in the highschool where I was subbing!  honest! that was a great day.


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 26, 2006)

16 and staying... err.


----------



## scoob (Feb 26, 2006)

15...16 in april


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 26, 2006)

23 in June! :shock:


----------



## duncanp (Feb 26, 2006)

really 13 here


----------



## santino (Feb 26, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> same here  exactly...



:hugs:  thats great, isn't it


----------



## Fate (Feb 26, 2006)

16 now  yey

i can smoke, shag and drive a moped all at the same time


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll be 156,328 years old in July.

I think....


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, well, Hertz... I'll come over and teach you correct counting one of these days, ok? (You're almost exactly as old as my brother-in-law, well, he is six weeks *younger* :greenpbl: - but well. Yes).

Me, who I am telling this in a fourth "poll" of this kind on here (or a fifth?) am 46. Dang. There you are.


----------



## nitefly (Feb 26, 2006)

Photography must add maturity to a person, because we have loads of young and old people here, but no immaturity. Whereas if we had some 15-year-old chav/none photographer here, I'm sure there would be some immaturity..

Am I going mad? I think it's true though.. Photography makes you see the world in a new perspective?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 26, 2006)

Fate said:
			
		

> 16 now  yey
> 
> i can smoke, shag and drive a moped all at the same time


 
You'll fall off!


----------



## doenoe (Feb 26, 2006)

26 but i feel older now......hurt my back.....walk around like a 80 year old now :er:
*looks around for his walking stick*


----------



## jocose (Feb 26, 2006)

Fate said:
			
		

> 16 now  yey
> 
> i can smoke, shag and drive a moped all at the same time



Well, Fate, I guess you are readly to check out...you made the big One Six and can now do everything...except drink...yea, maybe you need a few more years 

In the US, the magic number is 25--you can rent a car without having to pay extra for being under 25


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm 18.... like Uni.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 26, 2006)

Fate said:
			
		

> 16 now  yey
> 
> i can smoke, shag and drive a moped all at the same time


 you mean you now LEGALLY can


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 26, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you mean you now LEGALLY can



just wanted to mention this


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 26, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you mean you now LEGALLY can


----------



## markc (Feb 26, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> You'll fall off!


^ Speaks from experience?


----------



## anicole (Feb 26, 2006)

68 in menopausal years
245 in dog years
25 in my mind
and this year I will be celebrating the sixth anniversary of my 30th birthday


----------



## JenniferLynn (Feb 26, 2006)

28 here!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Feb 26, 2006)

25 but I like to think that you're only as old as the man you're feeling which now puts me in good stead. I knew getting a toy boy was a good idea.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 26, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> ^ Speaks from experience?


 
Yep!  I don't like mopeds!


----------



## thebeginning (Feb 26, 2006)

i'm 17, 18 in april


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 26, 2006)

*I'm* _35_ *this June!*


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Feb 26, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> nice use of Battlestar Galactica cursing!


I was wondering who would pick up on that :lmao:

Whats sad is I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 26, 2006)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Whats sad is I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up


 
We have to grow up?


----------



## Calliope (Feb 26, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> get a number in your head
> double it
> add 100
> divide it by 2
> subtract 'your' number from the number you got after your division = my age


 
Subtract 18 from the final number and you got my age...


----------



## Rob (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm as old as duncanp and nitefly added together! 

Rob


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 26, 2006)

and I'm 10 years younger than Rob


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 26, 2006)

This forum is younger than I expected!
Yay, more people my age


----------



## Soul Rebel (Feb 26, 2006)

23. I will be 24 in April (the 3rd to be exact).


----------



## essjayyell (Feb 26, 2006)

I turned 20 on the 17th


----------



## Aoide (Feb 26, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> Photography must add maturity to a person, because we have loads of young and old people here, but no immaturity. Whereas if we had some 15-year-old chav/none photographer here, I'm sure there would be some immaturity..
> 
> Am I going mad? I think it's true though.. Photography makes you see the world in a new perspective?



You aren't going mad.  I'm not sure if it is photography or just the quality people that this board attracts, but I'm constantly shocked by the age of people on this board.  It gives me hope for the future to interact with so many mature, well spoken young people.

Most of whom have way more talent than I do!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 26, 2006)

2x10+10+1


----------



## Mr_Jones (Feb 26, 2006)

18 on April 26th.


----------



## markc (Feb 27, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'll be 156,328 years old in July.
> 
> I think....


Flashback time doesn't count as double, BTW.


Ooh, in hex I'm only 26. Works for me.
Though in binary I'm 100110, so that doesn't look quite so good.


----------



## Corry (Feb 27, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> Flashback time doesn't count as double, BTW.
> 
> 
> Ooh, in hex I'm only 26. Works for me.
> Though in binary I'm 100110, so that doesn't look quite so good.



Now you're starting to sound like Unimaxium and ClarinetJWD, talkin in all that computer talk.


----------



## Ruining (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm thirty.  I should have started taking photos when I was 10.  I set myself back a ways, eh?  But I can wheelie like nobody's business.  I'll take a spin on that moped, fate!


----------



## df3photo (Feb 27, 2006)

Ruining said:
			
		

> I'm thirty.  I should have started taking photos when I was 10.  I set myself back a ways, eh?  But I can wheelie like nobody's business.  I'll take a spin on that moped, fate!



 I always wanted a moped... Id try a wheelie also... but probably die doing so... then someone could take a picture for the "darkside gallery" so everyone bennifits... (yes, everyone...)


----------



## Ruining (Feb 27, 2006)

df3photo said:
			
		

> I always wanted a moped... Id try a wheelie also... but probably die doing so... then someone could take a picture for the "darkside gallery" so everyone bennifits... (yes, everyone...)



Well.  I can borrow the haley in my avatar for you.  I mean, I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself or anything, but hey...  I'm always willing to contribute to the darkside.  The gallery, I mean.:thumbup:


----------



## tmpadmin (Feb 27, 2006)

33 Years
400 Months
1741 Weeks
12191 Days
292584 Hours
17555052 Minutes


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 27, 2006)

Fate said:
			
		

> 16 now  yey
> 
> i can smoke, shag and drive a moped all at the same time



That's Dangerous! :lmao:


----------



## Traci (Feb 27, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Old enough to know better but too young to care.
> 
> 36



A day older than her, but still the same age! :hug::


----------



## Corry (Feb 27, 2006)

Traci said:
			
		

> A day older than her, but still the same age! :hug::



Us Gemini's rock, don't we?


----------



## Traci (Feb 27, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Us Gemini's rock, don't we?



Yes...we do! :hugs:


----------



## jocose (Feb 27, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Us Gemini's rock, don't we?


 
Hey PlasticSpanner and I are both geminis also June 3 and 2 respectively!


----------



## Reefbabe (Feb 27, 2006)

JonK said:
			
		

> 42...but last year somebody mistook me for one of the students in the highschool where I was subbing!  honest! that was a great day.


Don't you LOVE that! 

27 here.....birthdays come too soon.

Have you noticed that those who are younger are announcing their upcoming BDs while those who are older try to lie about it, lol!!!!!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 27, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Hey PlasticSpanner and I are both geminis also June 3 and 2 respectively!


 
That's pretty close! 

Does anyone actually share a birthday with another member that they know of?:thumbup:


----------



## Corry (Feb 27, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> That's pretty close!
> 
> Does anyone actually share a birthday with another member that they know of?:thumbup:



Me, PhotoGoddess, and Artemis, June 17th!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 27, 2006)

& the same age? 

I should have included that in my post before shouldn't I!


----------



## Corry (Feb 27, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> & the same age?
> 
> I should have included that in my post before shouldn't I!



Oh, ok...no...not the same age!


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 28, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> too old to say I'm young and too young to say I'm old!


 
33 here. C'Mon Jocose, don't be such a drama queen


----------



## airgunr (Feb 28, 2006)

Born in 1954 so what does that make me.....?  ;^D


----------



## DestinDave (Feb 28, 2006)

airgunr said:
			
		

> Born in 1954 so what does that make me.....?  ;^D



My age...:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Oscar Mueller (Feb 28, 2006)

3 yrs. younger than I


----------



## bace (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm actually 25, but I'm clearly too immature to take this seriously.


...tra lallaaaa....


----------



## airgunr (Mar 1, 2006)

Oscar Mueller said:
			
		

> 3 yrs. younger than I


 
And it looks like we're not to far apart in location either....


----------

